# Moving to Costa Tropical



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

Hi. We are family of 4 thinking of moving to Costa Tropcial. Have been looking at properties in Almunecar and Salobrena. Income we plane to live on is remote jobs. Since we have 2 small kids, obviously education is of importance to us. We want to have our children go to local Spanish schools. How is it to live there? For example in Salobrena? Are locals friendly to foreigners? Is there any expat community? Things to do exept for hiking and swimming? Anyone on this forum lives there?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Have you visited the area? I lived in Salobrena for 5 years and loved it. There's a good mix of Spanish and foreigners from the four corners of the planet and everyone I met is really friendly. The primary school in La Caleta is supposed to be good but not so sure about the middle school in Salobrena.

More to do in Almunecar but for me it doesn't have the community feel of Salobrena.

Motril has a lot of facilities and is <10 minutes from Salobrena.

Where are the properties you've seen? Salobrena has 4 parts. The beach area which is dead in winter and very busy in summer, the main town area which is mostly flats and shops, the old town which is where I lived and is for me the best part to live and Monte de los Almendros which is a big urbanisation on the hill over-looking the town. The Monte is very peaceful (except in August) but you have to get in the car every time you need something.


----------



## lemxam (Mar 10, 2019)

xgarb said:


> Have you visited the area? I lived in Salobrena for 5 years and loved it. There's a good mix of Spanish and foreigners from the four corners of the planet and everyone I met is really friendly. The primary school in La Caleta is supposed to be good but not so sure about the middle school in Salobrena.
> 
> More to do in Almunecar but for me it doesn't have the community feel of Salobrena.
> 
> ...


Hi. Thanks for reply. Yes, we visited Salobrena a few times. The town looks beautiful and small. Primarily, we have been looking at apartments in a new complex called Oasis or something. It is not in the center or near the beach but close to the road, so the noise could be a problem. 
We were thinking of living there for some time, while kids are small. So, when our children grow into teen age, thought about moving to more dense area (for their education and in general things to do) and rent out Salobrena apartment. Would it be easy to rent out, as it is a small town and not so popular as towns on Costa del sol?


----------



## xgarb (May 6, 2011)

Oasis looks nice but it is near the road and probably will be noisy. Also it's the opposite end of the town from the beach.

The apartments have been for sale for a long time so I don't think they are giving them away.

This area is possibly the best for young children - https://www.google.com/maps/@36.735948,-3.5883246,17z near the beach and the park. There's a school next to the park as well. It will be busy in the summer but very quiet in winter.

You will be able to rent all year for a reasonable figure and in the summer for crazy money if you decide to do that later.

Personally I would come over as much as you can this year and see the areas and find a long term rental while you house hunt.


----------



## Clara bell (11 mo ago)

lemxam said:


> Hi. We are family of 4 thinking of moving to Costa Tropcial. Have been looking at properties in Almunecar and Salobrena. Income we plane to live on is remote jobs. Since we have 2 small kids, obviously education is of importance to us. We want to have our children go to local Spanish schools. How is it to live there? For example in Salobrena? Are locals friendly to foreigners? Is there any expat community? Things to do exept for hiking and swimming? Anyone on this forum lives there?


Hi, did you guys make the move? I’d be interested to know how you got along as we’re embarking on a similar path, though the kids will want to be in school here in Ireland so it’ll be a holiday house. 
cheerio
c


----------

